# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware  طلب فلاشة Gfive GPower 5

## سريع الريح

_السلام عليكم ممكن طلب فلاش لهاتف gfive gpower 5 
Created by Infinity-Box (c) Chinese Miracle II (c) 2016
Device Brand : GFIVE
Device Model : Gpower 5
Device CPU : MT6580
Device IntName : Gpower 5
Device Version : 6.0
Device Compile : 24/05/2017 10:03:00
Device Project : ALPS.L1.MP6.V2_KEYTAK6580.WEG.L_P23
Device ExtInfo : Gpower 5_

----------

